# Essential Hand Tools (?)



## Develin (Oct 1, 2012)

I'm writing a list of basic tools most woodworkers might need, I'm building a tool kit for someone as a present but I'm worried i'll leave out an important hand tool... :O This is my list so far... Add to it if you can!
All hand tools... obviously

- Panel Saw
- Screwdrivers
- Chisel set 5mm-32mm
- Hammer
- Crowbar (Nailbar in america?)
- Hand planes of various sizes
- Stanely knife (Utility knife in america?)
- Jimmy
- Spirit levels
- Marking Gauge
- Mortice Gauge
- Combination Square
- Roofing Square
- Tennon Saw
- Pad Saw (Drywall Saw in america?)
- Files & Rasps

Oh yeah........... And a toolbag to put them in!


----------



## bradnailer (Nov 11, 2008)

Nail set, countersink bits, unibit, scratch awl, small cheap 1/2" brushes to spread glue, centering ruler 1' and 2'. Just a few things I can think of.


----------



## tc65 (Jan 9, 2012)

Dovetail saw, marking/striking knife (if that isn't what a Stanley knife is), brace/drill and bits, mortise chisels, cabinet scraper, sanding block. .It all depends on what that person is intending to build.

BTW, what is a Jimmy?


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

Looks like you are in the UK, so providing links in case different name in the UK.

Tape measure.

http://www.leevalley.com/US/wood/page.aspx?p=32562&cat=1,43513

Drawing bow to draw curves.

http://www.leevalley.com/US/wood/page.aspx?p=44631&cat=1,42936,50298&ap=2

Sliding bevel.

http://www.leevalley.com/US/wood/page.aspx?p=32593&cat=1,42936,50298,43508&ap=1

Crank necked chisels.

http://www.leevalley.com/US/wood/page.aspx?p=49944&cat=1,41504,41539&ap=1

Corner chisel

http://www.leevalley.com/US/wood/page.aspx?p=30011&cat=1,41504,41541&ap=1

Dead blow hammer.

http://www.leevalley.com/US/wood/page.aspx?p=44326&cat=1,53193&ap=1

Clamps of various sizes and styles, especially parallel.

http://www.leevalley.com/US/wood/page.aspx?cat=1&p=43838


----------



## Develin (Oct 1, 2012)

A jimmy is mortice chisel ^^


----------



## Treeoflifestairs.com (Jan 9, 2012)

+1 to the tape measure. I buy 2 or 3 at a time because I'm always losing mine.


----------



## cornpone (Sep 5, 2012)

2-3 tubes of caulking to hide mis-ques......first -aid bandage material for busted thumbs.........


----------



## timetestedtools (Aug 23, 2012)

tape measure for sure. Marking knife and pencils.


----------



## ACP (Jan 24, 2009)

What're ya building? Some of your tools listed seem like carpentry tools (always useful) and some seem like woodworking tools for furniture builds. What's your poison?


----------



## Develin (Oct 1, 2012)

Its a basic woodworking / carpentry kit for someone I'm teaching. I do cabinet making in the winter when its too cold and carpentry/general building in the summer


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

Here's a list...
http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f2/lets-make-list-10861/









 







.


----------

